# Rim Joist insulation - insect considerations



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Is the framing pretty consistent? 



If so, you can cut the foam and tuck in in there and seal with regular caulking. 



I would use 2" minimum in your region and I would seal the gaps in the framing before you put in the foam with the same caulking. Make sure it is airtight before you put the foam in. 



Be sure to seal the gap between the mudsill and the wall as well.


Foam should be covering in my opinion unless the foam says it can otherwise be left uncovered.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Keeping ants out is hope and a prayer but I would caulk the seams in the wood. 

Put 2 layers of 2" foam loosely fit and caulked in place then cover that with a piece of drywall caulked on place. The drywall is to fire protect the foam because in a fire that is dangerous and we always want to cover it.


----------



## MoreCowbell70 (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks gentlemen. I will caulk the seams and sill plate. Any reason why I shouldn't Goodstuff or Loctite foam the pieces in place? This is the technique I see most often on various home improvement sites and youtube videos.


----------



## MoreCowbell70 (Apr 14, 2015)

Also - what kind of caulk? 100% Silicone?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

MoreCowbell70 said:


> Also - what kind of caulk? 100% Silicone?


 Wait for others who have done more of this but I would use Quad
https://www.homedepot.ca/product/lepage-quad-window-door-siding-sealant-clear-000-295ml/1000671610


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

No need for anything that expensive like silicone or Quad in my opinion. Quad has some decent off gassing to it as well. 



Any latex or acrylic should work fine. Its basically entirely covered so it isn't getting near the work out that any exterior sealant would get.


----------

